# looking to jam--calgary 17 years old NE



## Mustafallica (Oct 19, 2007)

the title pretty much says everything, am lookin to jam in calgary..
My name's mustafa, am mostly metallica/megadeth..lil bit of iron maide/soad..i love steve vai and yngwie malmsteen..am more into malmsteen cuz like classical licks and music
av been playin for about 2 years but am a fast learner, can play pretty much any song i like(excluding solos), solo wise, metallicas unfogiven is my emptionl side, malmsteen's arpegios from hell is my fast side..soo yeh...thanks for readin..bubyez


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I am from Calgary too...but im into jazz LOL


----------



## Mustafallica (Oct 19, 2007)

aww damn lol


----------



## MonkeySack (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey I'm 18 and i live in NE Calgary. Been playing guitar almost 4 years now, mostly metal, gimme a shout if you wanna jam.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

just curious...where in the NE? Im in marlborough..and Im 18 too


----------



## MonkeySack (Nov 28, 2007)

Falconridge


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm in northwest calgary but I don't play any form of metal.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

ah cool...monkeysack...are you by chance Sam?


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

famouspogs said:


> I'm in northwest calgary but I don't play any form of metal.


Me too. AND...... I'm old. 

There must be lots of nice young people out there looking to jam in Calgary. (Geez, did that sound motherly LOL?)

(actually, I'm having the same problem..... musical partner has left town and I have no one to play with anymore. I'm guessing you'll have more luck than I will)


----------



## MonkeySack (Nov 28, 2007)

by chance i am not sam


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

as soon as you turn 18, start supporting the local bar jams, and sit in. We've got a decent jam community in Calgary, but it always needs more support, and more players.


----------

